# Hummers. Where Do You Start?



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Now that I've an incoming Seiko EL-370, it got me reading... which leads me to hummers. I quite fancy one. I've had a good read through Silver Hawks site which is a great resource, but am now wondering what direction to take next with my collection.

The obvious choice is an Accutron isnt it? I also see theres a lot of these 'Titus' hummers on eBay - with the Omega F300 caliber inside. Theres a lot on there that are NOS non runners, but thats a lottery I guess.

I suppose the main slant of my post is.. what kind of money can I gently dip my toe into the world of Hummers for? (and will someone sell me a Spaceview for fifty quid







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll post a few comments.











Johnny_E said:


> I also see theres a lot of these 'Titus' hummers on eBay - with the Omega F300 caliber inside.


*<rant>*

It drives me nuts when people say this... :taz: but you are not alone. The tuning fork movement used in both the Titus and the Omega (and many others) is either an ESA 9162 (date) or ESA 9164 (day and date). Omega happened to call their range of watches using this movement "F300" to reflect the tuning fork frequency of these ESA movements....some Tissonics also have "F300" on the dial.

*</rant>*

*
*



Johnny_E said:


> Theres a lot on there that are NOS non runners, but thats a lottery I guess.


I would only buy these for parts to fix other watches; so far I have bought 4 of these, some have been good buys (i.e. good to fix other watches), others not so good. In all cases the coils are bust.



Johnny_E said:


> and will someone sell me a Spaceview for fifty quid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me I'm afraid


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I should have said a good, working 218 Accutron is a good entry point and should not cost too much money.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> I also see theres a lot of these 'Titus' hummers on eBay - with the Omega F300 caliber inside.


Now I could be wrong but I thought Omega designated the movements 1250,1255 and 1260.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The main problem with hummers, except for the coils, is how to stop collecting them. I bought my first one in April last year, and now I have 10 or so. :shocking: The wife says I'm crazy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Johnny_E said:
> 
> 
> > I also see theres a lot of these 'Titus' hummers on eBay - with the Omega F300 caliber inside.
> ...


No, not wrong...many of the watch makers who employed these ESA movements assigned their own calibre numbers to them.

Omega Cal. 1250 (F300) = ESA 9162

Omega Cal. 1260 (F300) = ESA 9164

Omeda Cal. 1255 (Speedsonic) = ESA 9210


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I am looking next for a megasonic? That's a f720 is that right and a megaquartz


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'll post a few comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm learning :derisive: What I meant was.. the same caliber as found inside a F300. I REALLY like the look of the spaceview but price wise, we're looking at Â£300+ arent we? Its the usual thing - do I hold off for a while and buy once, or buy Â£300+ worth of lesser watches over time!

I usually turn to Youtube to look a watch reviews - but theres not much on these tuning forks out there. I'm intrigued to hear one for real...


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I should have said a good, working 218 Accutron is a good entry point and should not cost too much money.


... such as the one you sold in February? Damn. That was a birth year one for me too! Its marked OHPF, I assume it sold?


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, after a week of research, I just bought a Titus. Its NOS and unmarked. Unlike most of these though, it's been serviced.

I got totally bamboozled by searching for a Spaceview. Seems to be so many variations of case and crystal - makes it hard to distinguish a genuine one from a re-case.

The Titus is a safe entry point for me. Pics to follow in a few days when it arrives.


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations Johnny_E !

Hope to see the pics soon!

IanM


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, my 1st hummer arrived today and was waiting on the kitchen bench when I arrived home. I held the packet up to my ear.... and heard the gentle, high pitched hum within :thumbup:

Some pics:



















First impressions... Well, its NOS alright! Not a mark on it, anywhere. The dial is what I'd call textured (guilloche?). Some refer to it as a waffle or pyramid dial. Either way, I like it and it works really well with the black markers and hands.

The sweep! - well, it truly is a sweep. Pure, un-stepped sweeping. Quite mesmerizing.

Heres a pic that the seller had taken of the inside of the watch:










As you can see, its the ESA 9162 movement. I can see that the crown has had its Omega logo ground off, as debated in older threads on here. The bracelet is of a solid link type and was easily adjusted by removing 2 links for me - they are the screw head type.

So, all in all, a nice introduction to hummers for not too much money. I am told it was serviced when the seller 1st got it into stock (8 months ago) but I'm wondering just what a "service" is in his book. The crown is really quite stiff to pull out. Now it all does what it should do... but stiffly. Is this the norm for this caliber?... or should I pop it off to our resident expert for some fresh oil and a proper clean?

Again, thanks for the advice and help that led to a happy purchase :thumbup:


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

Fab, Johnny_E !!

The watch looks wonderful on the wrist. Its a 39mm case w'o the crown, yes?

I have only had a few hummers (and the darned Elgin Swissonic I bought hasn't surfaced yet from the US after almost 2 weeks and a high shipping price... ) but I have never had a stiff crown issue with mine .... yet!

Sounds like a trip to the forum guru is in order to me... but with hummers, once they are set - its pretty much forget until the date needs changing. That smooth second hand is a cracker, isn't it.

Enjoy good sir!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I started here (though I haven't got it in my greedy little mitts yet)!




























Now where the heck is that naughty postman?!


----------

